# Pentax Optio S - Erfahrungsberichte



## maxxit (10. August 2003)

Hallo Forum, 

ich habe mir die kleine 3,2 Megapixelkamera Pentax Optio S bestellt. Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wann sie endlich ankommt, leider dauert die Lieferung über http://www.redcoon.de im Moment wohl sehr lange. 
Verliebt habe ich mich in die Kamera, als ich sie das erste Mal in die Hand genommen habe. So klein und handlich, so umfangreich in der Bedienung und im Zubehör. Einige Testbilder habe ich im Internet gefunden. Sie haben mich zwar nicht absolut vom Hocker gehauen, aber auch nicht abgeschreckt. Sie wirkten auf den ersten Blick recht farbtreu. 

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit der Kamera?

Für Erfahrungsaustausch könnt Ihr auch gerne die Seite http://www.fotolaeden.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=24 besuchen. 

Viele Grüße,
maxxit


----------



## nanda (17. August 2003)

Link doesn´t work.

Ansonsten kann man Erfahrungen zur Optio S mit Gleichgesinnten unter http://forum.digitalfotonetz.de/ diskutieren.

Ich selbst würde die Optios S nicht kaufen. Die Größe ist zwar der Hammer, aber die meist laschen Farben (obwohl sie wahrscheinlich natürlich sind) und der Hang zur Randunschärfe haben mich dann doch vom Kauf abgehalten. Canon scheint mir die ausgereifteren Kameras zu entwickeln.

Als Zweitkamera zum Immerdabeihaben ist die Optio S jedoch unschlagbar.


----------



## maxxit (17. August 2003)

Der Link sollte wieder funktionieren. Der Server war wohl runtergefahren.


----------



## maxxit (9. Oktober 2003)

Mittlerweile ist meine Optio S gekommen und seit einigen Monaten begleitet sie mich auf Schritt und Tritt. Die Größe der Kamera ist wirklich super! Ist die erste Kamera, die ich in die Brusttasche stecken kann und die ich nach kurzer Zeit dort schon nicht mehr spüre. Wirklich klasse! Die Qualität der Bilder ist m.E. ok. Manchmal würde ich mir kräftigere Farben wünschen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Farben wirklichkeitsgetreu sind. 

Der Funktionsumfang der Optio ist ansprechend. Video mit Ton, Panormafunktion, eine Reihe digitaler Filter und was mich besonders freut: eine 3D Funktion. Wer den "Parallelblick" beherrscht oder über eine 3D Brille verfügt kann sich unter 
http://www.fotolaeden.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26
http://www.fotolaeden.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27
http://www.fotolaeden.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28
http://www.fotolaeden.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29
oder 
http://www.fotolaeden.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23
mal eine Reihe von 3D Fotos anschauen, die mit der Optio gemacht sind. Das 3D-Fotografieren ist wirklich einfach und die Bilder sind effektvoll! Im Lieferumfang der Optio ist eine 3D Brille, mit der man auch wenn man die "Schieltechnik" nicht beherrscht, die Fotos in 3D betrachten kann. 

Viele Grüße, maxxit.


----------

